# Oil-pulling method for teeth...



## Little_Bit_Red (Nov 19, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried this? Would this be considered more natural than, say, brushing with baking soda? Trying to find best back-to-nature, away from chemicals, as possible.



:benice:


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

I started doing this a few months ago. I had two very sensitive teeth ( one had been that way for several years). After about 3 weeks, both teeth were fine. I continue to do it because I really like it (at first it was kinda weird). I use sunflower oil for 20 min most mornings. Also my teeth are whiter &#55357;&#56836; bonus!!


----------



## GirlBoyGirl (Jun 30, 2011)

I have been reading a lot about oil pulling lately. The only thing that has me cautious right now is that I read if you have mercury fillings you should not do it. I have a few mercury fillings so I'm not sure yet if I should proceed with oil pulling. I know people still do it but until I research it more, I will hold off. It's supposed to be really good for your teeth, though! 

To the OP, you would still want to brush your teeth (with baking soda or whatever natural alternative you choose) and do oil pulling in addition to that.

I use Earth Paste and I love it! You can also google "homemade toothpaste" or "remineralizing tooth powder". Lots of great alternatives out there!


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

why called oil pulling..don't get it..explain further please...and if you have fillings..what happens then ?? Never heard of this..


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Please define and explain this method ~~~


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

you can google 'oil pulling' & it explains everything very well-to much to try to explain as you can oil pull for many reasons,health wise-better to read the information on it~


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

I still brush my teeth after the oil pulling - I use home-made remineralizing toothpaste. I don't have mercury fillings. Google oil pulling for details and good luck!


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

See http://wellnessmama.com/7866/oil-pulling-for-oral-health/ for an explanation of what this is. First I heard of it myself.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

I just ran into this idea on You Tube. Tried it and about gagged at the oil in my mouth....just the grossest feel. I did not last 2 minutes!! How does anyone do this???


----------



## Frugal utah (Oct 14, 2013)

I have been using oil pulling after brushing and flossing. It relieves my dry mouth symptoms. If you use coconut oil and swish for at least 15 minutes it actually pulls the bacteria from your mouth. After swishing, please spit it out. You don't want to swallow all the germs you just pulled away from your teeth and gums. It can be difficult if you put too much oil in your mouth to begin with. Start with a teaspoon or so of the solid oil, then work it around as it melts. I do this as I am getting dressed so I am distracted from the "discomfort" of having my mouth full for so long. It makes my mouth feel so much better!


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't do this regularly as i don't think about it daily. However, the kids had strep throat and I was getting a sinus infection. I put a tablespoon of extra virgin coconut oil into my mouth and swished for 15 minutes. No joke, I was feeling better within minutes and back to feeling 100% that same day. This was my first time doing it while sick and you bet I will do it every time I am starting to feel ill.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

hhhmm.. why don't they just call it oil swishing and end the confusion?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm certainly going to try this. I'm thinking of adding a bit of DE to my regular toothpaste too.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

We do this! I've been oil pulling for about a year. Just be sure to spit in a trash can and not the sink! I put some coconut oil in my mouth while I'm making breakfast and packing lunches before the girls are up and I am expected to talk. I even got Paisley to try it; she loathes brushing her teeth so I offered it instead and she agreed to 10 minutes of it. I never thought she would do it but after 10 minutes was up she said, "See mommy, I'm always the last to give up."  (She does still brush afterwards like I do.)


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Coconut oil is also better for dry chapped skin than, say, mineral oil. Goes on really wet, but absorbs quickly. 

I'm for re-naming the process too because you not only pull, you push too! Call it oil pulshing?
But I wasn't aware you weren't supposed to swallow. I eat it occasionally just because I like the taste, it's good for the stomach, good for the digestive tract. Just good stuff all round. Hate to spit it out cuz it's so darned expensive!

NOTE: Don't eat much. A tbsp is about all you want to ingest a day. It can give you the runs of you overdo it. Then you eat a banana, a little pineapple, and you've got a tropical salad!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Have been doing oil pulling for a short time. Thought occurred to me about brushing after doing this. Isn't the tooth brush going to be contaminated if brushing after oil pulling. I use a battery powered tooth brush; so replacing a brush head isn't cheap. What could be used as a cleanser for tooth brush?


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

I've been doing oil pulling for a while and love it. I use safflower oil because that is what I have on hand. I used to do it in the morning, but after 5 minutes my sinuses would drain and I"d spew. I always did it outside when doing chores and could just spit on the ground. Now I do it around 3pm or so and can go 15 minutes. You can spit a little as you go if you need to. 

I really love the way my teeth and gums feel and my teeth are getting whiter. When I come back in I do a little salt water rinse and sometimes brush my teeth.


----------



## DesertDance (Apr 22, 2010)

I used to do it faithfully, but life got in the way. You have all inspired me to start again. I think it originated in India, and it pulls toxins from your teeth and body, which is why it's called "pulling," and that is why you should never swallow. You are putting tons of toxins back into your system, defeating the whole purpose. I just spit mine into the toilet. I also used to take one TBSP of coconut oil in my coffee to help my dry skin. Going to start that again too! Happy I found this thread.


----------

